# List of Cases that fit a 5970????



## 20mmrain (Nov 25, 2009)

I made a post devoted to cases that fit a 5870. It took off fairly well. But I did also receive thank you's for it. Because the cards now days keep getting bigger and bigger.

Now I will do the same for the 5970.........

Same rules as last time.........

Pictures of a measurement or the card installed a plus!

Or if it's just a common sense thing

If there is no proof but you know for a fact it will fit please request for me to look at it.

From what I understand the 5970 is just over 12.2 inches long.

I would like to make this a reliable data base that others can access if they are interested in getting this card. So please if you are not sure or you are just shooting out suggestions with out thinking about it.... please just don't participate. But again if enough people answer this might actually help out a great deal of people. Thank you in advance.

List of cases Below that will fit the 5970
***********************************
1.Cooler Master Sniper Black Edition or regular(Will Fit)
2.CM HAF932 (Almost Identical to the inside of a sniper)
3.corsair 800d (Definitely fit!)
4.Coolermaster HAF 922. (Two inches past GTX 285)
5.Antec 1200 (Verified Pictures seen)
6.Silver Stone TJ07(Verified bye person here and another Forum)
7.LIAN LI PC-888(verified by other forum)
8.Thermaltake SwordM VD5000BNA(Verified other forum)
9.LIAN LI PC-P80(Verified other forum)
10.CM Stacker(owner verified)
11.Lian Li Rocketfish
12. Comos(verified)
13. Comos S (verified )
14. Thermaltake Speedo (verified by Andy Tech article)
15. Silverstone Raven 1  (Verified Here in List of cases that fit 5870)
16. Thermaltake Xaser VI (Verified)


Thanks keeps them coming


----------



## 20mmrain (Nov 25, 2009)

I am starting the thread but I know the Cooler Master Sniper Mid tower will fit it...... Here are Pics with my 5870 inside. I measured there is a little more than 13 1/2 inches clearance.


----------



## zithe (Nov 25, 2009)

Damn. That case looks HUGE.


----------



## 20mmrain (Nov 25, 2009)

> Damn. That case looks HUGE.



It is and I love it!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 25, 2009)

well the 5970 is about 4cm longer than the 5870, så go get the ruler and see if it fits


----------



## qubit (Nov 25, 2009)

It will fit in the Coolermaster HAF 922. This is another large case and I bought it specifically to take large cards.

There's at least 2 inches clearance between the end of my GTX 285 and the drive bays.


----------



## dan7777 (Nov 25, 2009)

corsair 800d will fit easily


----------



## 20mmrain (Nov 25, 2009)

> well the 5970 is about 4cm longer than the 5870, så go get the ruler and see if it fits



Yes you could easily do that...... But the one nice thing about the computer enthusiast community is that we help each other and do things like this to spread information. So others don't have to make the same mistake. 
If that ever changed I wouldn't be a part of it anymore.


----------



## FilipM (Nov 25, 2009)

Antec 1200 will fit, just


----------



## erocker (Nov 25, 2009)

Looks like pretty much every Lian Li case (mid-tower and up) will fit one, same with Silverstone.


----------



## mk_ln (Nov 26, 2009)

erocker said:


> Looks like pretty much every Lian Li case (mid-tower and up) will fit one, *same with Silverstone*.



dunno about that...doesn't look like my Kublai 02 will fit it, but my TJ07, on the other hand, definitely will.


----------



## 20mmrain (Nov 26, 2009)

MK_LN if you can get me a measurement of the Jublai 02 I will list it but I could not find any concrete evidence of it. I looked at Pics but it was iffy to say for sure. But I did list your Silverstone TJ07 thanks for the Add.



> dunno about that...doesn't look like my Kublai 02 will fit it, but my TJ07, on the other hand, definitely will.


----------



## BooStFeD (Nov 30, 2009)

I own a CM Stacker and my 5970 fits no issues


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 30, 2009)

Many smaller cases can fit them just fine if you remove the internal HD bays. I use my old ThermalTake swing, when you also remove the 5,25" mountings it even has plenty space for E-ATX hardware. You can screw SSD's on the bottom of the case or wherever you please, they don't take any space.
Long story short, you can use basically any ATX case if you don't need loads of storage devices. It might require some butchering though.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2009)

Definitely the Lian Li Rocketfish, the motherboard tray is E-ATX (13x12) and there is ~2 inches past it:


----------



## Nefus (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello I wonder if the 5970 will fit the Lian Li Tyr X500, many sites claims it fits GPU:s wich is 300mm. But on Lian Li:s website they claim it only fits maximum 275mm. 

Here´s how the case looks


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 11, 2009)

My reply here would be the same for the 5970.


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 11, 2009)

well the rocketfish will fit one guaranteed


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 11, 2009)

Nefus said:


> Hello I wonder if the 5970 will fit the Lian Li Tyr X500, many sites claims it fits GPU:s wich is 300mm. But on Lian Li:s website they claim it only fits maximum 275mm.
> 
> Here´s how the case looks
> 
> ...




Doesnt look like it can bro, not even the HD5870 but coming from Lian Li you think it would, that case looks nice and its to tall, looks like a server case


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Dec 11, 2009)

Nefus said:


> Hello I wonder if the 5970 will fit the Lian Li Tyr X500, many sites claims it fits GPU:s wich is 300mm. But on Lian Li:s website they claim it only fits maximum 275mm.
> 
> Here´s how the case looks



that is one sexy case!


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 11, 2009)

> Hello I wonder if the 5970 will fit the Lian Li Tyr X500, many sites claims it fits GPU:s wich is 300mm. But on Lian Li:s website they claim it only fits maximum 275mm.
> 
> Here´s how the case looks



It doesn't appear that it would fit.

But a 5870 might fit if you remover one of the front fans. Possibly a 5970 but I'm way less sure on that one. But after looking at it I am positive that a 5870 would fit. The cards that are shown there are 10.5 inch long cards. There is easily an other inch in front of those cards. My 5870 is exactly 11 inches long from front to rear fins. I originally put my 5870 in a Cooler master Centurion 5 case. Which has a lot less room than the Lian Li case does.  I don't even think you would have to remove the fans to get a 5870 in there! I'm almost positive!


----------



## razaron (Dec 18, 2009)

the coolermaster atcs 840 does. proven by 3dgameman (at 6:58).


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Dec 18, 2009)

the CM Stacker 810 fits great...

the Antec 900 will fit it if you do this...

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=110628


----------



## jrherras_iii (Dec 26, 2009)

Thermaltake Armor plus


----------



## KieX (Dec 28, 2009)

You can add the Silverstone TJ-10 (and consequently the TJ-09 since it's the same inside).

Just over 13" of actively cooled space:


----------



## pjladyfox (Feb 4, 2010)

Looks like the Lian Li Armorsuit PC-50R will fit it providing the drive bay is moved to a different location:

http://translate.google.com/transla...r-un-case-veramente-tool-free_6-50.html&hl=en


----------



## xBlitzerx (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone know if the Silverstone Fortress F02 will fit 2 5970s?


----------



## pjladyfox (Mar 19, 2010)

*Cooler Master Elite series*

Cooler Master Elite 330
Cooler Master Elite 331
Cooler Master Elite 332
Cooler Master Elite 333
Cooler Master Elite 334
Cooler Master Elite 335
Gigabyte GZ-X2

All these cases have the same internal design and measurements. Pictures are from an Elite 330.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 19, 2010)

Nefus said:


> Hello I wonder if the 5970 will fit the Lian Li Tyr X500, many sites claims it fits GPU:s wich is 300mm. But on Lian Li:s website they claim it only fits maximum 275mm.
> 
> Here´s how the case looks
> 
> ...



The fan is 25mm thick, so I guess removing it gives you 300mm


----------



## chiehkai (Mar 29, 2010)

CM690 fits a 5970 no problems


----------



## pjladyfox (Apr 1, 2010)

chiehkai said:


> CM690 fits a 5970 no problems



Any chance you could post a pic of the card sitting in the upper PCI-E 16x blue slot? I'm looking to maybe get a couple of CM690's for some friends and it would be a big help if you could.


----------



## HeroPrinny (Apr 1, 2010)

chiehkai said:


> CM690 fits a 5970 no problems


I realyl liek what you've done with the video card, ensures the coolest air


----------



## mrbig1225 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Raven RV02 with my 5970*

i have a 5970 in my raven rvo2 case unmodded!! here is some pix and video enjoy

Friend me in the community


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 20, 2010)

mrbig1225 said:


> i have a 5970 in my raven rvo2 case unmodded!! here is some pix and video enjoy



You didn't have to mod the middle fan to get it going? I was thinking of a 5970, but I didn't know about that middle fan.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 20, 2010)

mrbig1225 said:


> i have a 5970 in my raven rvo2 case unmodded!! here is some pix and video enjoy



Nice case & pics, I like the vid as well Bru! looks like a really nice setup, do you recommend the Corsair H50 cooler, I was thinking of getting it, I got the RV01 case so i like your style, also how much space you got between the bottom middle 180mm fan and the HD5970?


----------



## mrbig1225 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re:*



Cold Storm said:


> You didn't have to mod the middle fan to get it going? I was thinking of a 5970, but I didn't know about that middle fan.



Take a look at the pix that i post and you can see that it is unmodded

Friend me in the community


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 20, 2010)

mrbig1225 said:


> Take a look at the pix that i post and you can see that it is unmodded



Did, look at the pictures. Just making sure. Better to ask the question, then not to know.


----------



## mrbig1225 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re:*



Cold Storm said:


> Did, look at the pictures. Just making sure. Better to ask the question, then not to know.



Yeppers


----------



## mrbig1225 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re:*



CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Nice case & pics, I like the vid as well Bru! looks like a really nice setup, do you recommend the Corsair H50 cooler, I was thinking of getting it, I got the RV01 case so i like your style, also how much space you got between the bottom middle 180mm fan and the HD5970?



Space Ha!! non what so ever its a tight fit but it works


----------



## mrbig1225 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re:*



mrbig1225 said:


> Space Ha!! non what so ever its a tight fit but it works



Yeah the H50 is a gem and in push/pull config works really really good. Im pretty happy with how quiet the system is overall


----------



## niko084 (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh it will fit in a Silverstone Rv01..... TRUST me. You have about 13.75"


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 21, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Oh it will fit in a Silverstone Rv01..... TRUST me. You have about 13.75"



Yeah man I know, I had a HD5970 awhile back but sold it, still had about 2inches of room left


----------



## mrbig1225 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re:*



CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Yeah man I know, I had a HD5970 awhile back but sold it, still had about 2inches of room left



How come you sold it


----------



## mrbig1225 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re:*



niko084 said:


> Oh it will fit in a Silverstone Rv01..... TRUST me. You have about 13.75"



Thought the insides of both cases where the same


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 21, 2010)

mrbig1225 said:


> How come you sold it



I was having weird annoying issues with it, and I didn't want to RMA it, that would have taken ages and I couldn't afford another video card to fill that one while its being RMA'd so I just sold it on ebay, it had alot of issues when I first got it but that was driver related issues but after a couple of months most of the problems were gone, still had some striped grey screens that everyone talked about but eventually went away, the only game it played shit in was crysis and warhead, not sure why


----------



## mrbig1225 (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re:*



CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I was having weird annoying issues with it, and I didn't want to RMA it, that would have taken ages and I couldn't afford another video card to fill that one while its being RMA'd so I just sold it on ebay, it had alot of issues when I first got it but that was driver related issues but after a couple of months most of the problems were gone, still had some striped grey screens that everyone talked about but eventually went away, the only game it played shit in was crysis and warhead, not sure why



Oh wow i have heard of those issues and was having those at the beginning myself but like anynew hardware they have to work out the bugs. But now its good and since amd is releasing game profile update more frequently i can only see it getting better. What do you have in your system now?


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 22, 2010)

mrbig1225 said:


> Oh wow i have heard of those issues and was having those at the beginning myself but like anynew hardware they have to work out the bugs. But now its good and since amd is releasing game profile update more frequently i can only see it getting better. What do you have in your system now?



Its in the system specs Bru! I have a single HD5870 and was thinking of getting a second one very shortly or maybe grab a HD5970 from HIS, I have seen some good prices on both cards, plus Im waiting for those overpowered HD5970's 4gb OCed, I guess I'll have to wait and see


----------



## mibu (Apr 30, 2010)

Tt M5

32cm


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 15, 2010)

Antec 300 with removed HDD bays will fit without any problem. Same would go for a 900 and 902 since they are basically the same inside


----------



## claylomax (May 15, 2010)

List of Cases that fit a 5970????  Not many.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 15, 2010)

Full Tower Cases fit them, check newegg.com for them.


----------



## DoomDoomDoom (May 17, 2010)

If it fits in a CM 690, it should fit in a CM 690 II, no problem. Part of the HDD bay is removable, if you can't maneuver the card in there normally. The 5870 fits nicely, and more easily than my old GTX 280, which had an Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme instead of stock.


----------



## Marineborn (May 17, 2010)

thermaltake armor series cases, fit em


----------



## mukade (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry to drag up an older thread.
This thread came up most on Google searches about cases for the 5970.

I am currently building a new rig and was searching to see if the 5970 would fit in a Raven RV01. 

I couldn't find any 100% definite answers other than 5870s fit.

I can confirm they do fit with plenty of space to spare.
Just for reference here are some pics showing a 5970 in my RV01.


----------

